# VPSAce.com Listed on Spamhaus DBL (Domain Block List)



## DomainBop (Aug 2, 2014)

The domain name VPSACE.COM is now listed on the Spamhaus DBL (Domain Block List).   VPSAce (whose WHMCS billing database was hacked last year and posted on the Internet) was featured on LEB a few days ago.

_The owner of this /24 vpsace.com is listed on the Spamhaus DBL._
_Spamhaus has reason to believe that this entire /24 may be a ROKSO-listed spam operation known as “Michael Persaud”. Currently the bottom .48/29 of this /24 has already been listed on the SBL since 28 June. If vpsace.com = “Michael Persaud” this /24 needs to be entirely listed._

http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/query/SBL230255

_The DBL is both a domain URI Blocklist and RHSBL. It is intended primarily for message body URI checks but it can additionally be used for connection checks at the SMTP level and header domain checks (HELO, connecting IP rDNS domain, From & Reply-To domains, Message-ID domain) and other checks involving domains._

_The DBL is managed as a near zero false positive list, safe to use by production mail systems to reject emails that are flagged by it. The DBL includes URIs (domains/hostnames) which are used in spam including phishing, fraud/”419″ or domains sending or hosting malware/viruses_

http://www.spamhaus.org/dbl/

*edited to add:* Mandrill isn't going to help you if you get placed on a DBL because the block is on the domain name not an IP address.


----------



## drmike (Aug 2, 2014)

Yo!

I think I may have said something about vpsAce being a Servermania front company.  I mean we found vpsAce with their database showing payments going to vpncast PayPal which is owned by Chris N and/or Servermania (Chris N. was working with / for Servermania / B2Net at last check).



Like I say, once Spamhaus and other entities fighting the good fight start piecing what I've already put out there, it's going to be lights out for these networks.


----------

